# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ما صحَّة هذا الحديث: (صل من قطعك وأحسن إلى من أساء إليك وقل الحق ولو على نفسك)؟

## دعوة إلى الله

* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
من فضلكم جزاكم عنا كل خير أريد معرفة صحة هذا الحديث 

 : قال الحبيب الأعظم صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم : صل من قطعك وأحسن إلى من أساء إليك وقل الحق ولو على نفسك 
*

----------


## داعيا الى الله

احسن الله اليك 
ذكر هذا الحديث الشيخ ناصر الدين الالباني في الصحيحة برقم 1911
وصحح اسناده والله اعلم

----------


## المتأني

للفائدة 



الحديث بهذا اللفظ هو في معجم ابن الأعرابي - 

1464 - نا الحسين ، نا أبو غسان ، عن الحسين بن زيد ، عن جعفر بن محمد ، عن أبيه ، عن علي قال : لما أن ضم إليه سلاحه يعني النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : وجدت في ذؤابة أو علاقة سيفه ثلاثة أحرف : « صل من قطعك ، وقل الحق ولو على نفسك ، وأحسن إلى من أساء إليك »


قال صاحب  البدر المنير ـ ابن الملقن رحمه الله ـ

عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال : «قولوا الحق ولو على أنفسكم» .
وهذا الحديث تبع الرافعي في إيراده الغزالي في «وسيطه» والغزالي (تبع) فيه إمامه في «نهايته» وهو حديث مروي من طريق جعفر بن محمد عن أبيه عن جده عن علي بن أبي طالب قال : «ضممت إلي سلاح رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فوجدت في قائم سيف رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - رقعة فيها : صل من قطعك ، وأحسن إلى من أساء إليك ، وقل الحق ولو على نفسك» .
عزاه صاحب المطلب إلى جزء أبي علي الحسن بن أحمد بن إبراهيم بن شاذان البزار ، عن أبي عمرو عثمان بن أحمد بن عبد الله المعروف بابن السماك ، ثنا جعفر بن محمد ... فذكره ثم قال : حديث منقطع ؛ لأن زين العابدين هو علي بن الحسين جد جعفر بن محمد لم يدرك عليا جده ، وقد أخرج هذه الترجمة مع انقطاعها ابن ماجه ، وليس في الإسناد كما قيل علة (تخرجه عن أن) يحتج الفقهاء به إلا الانقطاع ، قال : لكنه انجبر بالآية .
قلت : أما انقطاعه فلا شك فيه ، قال أبو زرعة الرازي : لم يدرك علي بن الحسين جده عليا . وأما قوله : وليس في الإسناد كما قيل ... إلى آخره ، فهو غلط من هذا القائل ؛ فحسين بن زيد المذكور في إسناده هو الحسين بن زيد بن علي بن الحسين العلوي . قال ابن القطان : لا نعرف حاله . وغلط هذا أيضا فحالته قد عرفت .
قال علي بن المديني : هو ضعيف . وقال أبو حاتم : تعرف وتنكر . وقال ابن عدي : وجدت في حديثه بعض النكرة ، وأرجو أنه لا بأس به

وقال الحافظ في التلخيص الحبير -
ال ابن الرفعة في المطلب ليس فيه إلا الانقطاع إلا أنه يقوى بالآية وفيما قال نظر لأن في إسناده الحسين بن زيد بن علي وقد ضعفه ابن المديني وغيره


في ترجمة الحسين بن زيد من تهذيب التهذيب - 

قال بن أبي حاتم قلت لأبي ما تقول فيه فحرك بيده وقلبها يعني يعرف وينكر وقال بن عدي أرجو أنه لا بأس به الا إني وجدت في حديثه بعض النكرة روى له بن ماجة حديثا واحدا في الجنائز. قلت: روى عنه علي بن المديني وقال فيه ضعف وقال بن معين لقيته ولم أسمع منه وليس بشيء ووثقه الدارقطني قرأت بخط الذهبي في حدود التسعين يعني وفاته وله أكثر من ثمانين سنة.

وفي سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحةللألباني 
رواه أبو عمرو بن السماك في " حديثه " ( 2 / 28 / 1 ) : حدثنا جعفر بن محمد
الزعفراني الرازي حدثنا إبراهيم بن المنذر حدثنا حسين بن زيد عن جعفر بن محمد
عن أبيه عن جده عن علي قال : لما ضممت إلى سلاح رسول الله صلى الله عليه
وسلم وجدت في قائم سيف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رقعة فيها ، فذكره .
قلت : و هذا إسناد صحيح ، الزعفراني هذا قال ابن أبي حاتم : " سمعت منه و هو
صدوق " . و قال الحافظ في " اللسان " : " هو من الحفاظ الكبار الثقات " .
قلت : و بقية رجال الإسناد ثقات معروفون .

قلت وفي النقل السابق الكلام في الانقطاع وتضعيف الحسين بن زيد

----------


## دكتور مجاهد عبد الله

> احسن الله اليك 
> ذكر هذا الحديث الشيخ ناصر الدين الالباني في الصحيحة برقم 1911
> وصحح اسناده والله اعلم


جزاكم الله خيراً هو صحيح

----------


## على نهج الراشدين

لعله وهم من الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله فالحدبث فيه انقطاع وإن كان معنى الحديث ثابت في كتاب الله والأحاديث الصحاح

----------

